

Lehigh University student sues over grade, seeks $1.3 million - OGinparadise
http://www.mcall.com/news/local/mc-lehigh-university-student-sues-over-grade-20130211,0,937005.story

======
sheraz
Is the inevitable next step to grade inflation? I think so.

I have seen tactics like this, only without the courtroom. A few years ago
someone I know successfully had her grades/classes expunged from her record at
a second-tier university where she received incompletes and low marks.

Her mother, a lawyer, with the help of a psychiatrist were able to write
letters to the dean citing some academic hardship mumbo jumbo. And it worked.

To her credit, the friend has done well and earned post-graduate degrees.

But the beginning feels a little... murky.

